# beg the question



## hfpardue

Hola amigos. ¿Cómo se traduce esta frase al español?

The narrator's wife's name is Mercedes Barcha, which is also the name of Márquez's real wife. This begs the question: Is Márquez the narrator?

El nombre de la mujer del narrador es Mercedes Barcha, el cual también es el nombre de la mujer de Márquez en realidad. ????

Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que el uso de la expresión "to beg the question" no cabe tan bien aquí.

"to beg the question" = "to avoid the question or to assume as established or proven"

En tu contexto parece que la persona está diciendo que esto nos lleva a la pregunta: Is Marquez the narrator?


----------



## JDWFball90

Los siento Soy Yo, no estoy de acuerdo.   Creo que “begs the question” significa lo que usted dijo en la última frase.


----------



## Txiri

Uh oh ...  it would appear that the meaning of beg the question is currently in flux ...  lesser levels of fluency are being "impactful"        here

see  http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-beg1.htm


----------



## Soy Yo

JDWFball90 said:
			
		

> Los siento Soy Yo, no estoy de acuerdo. Creo que “begs the question” significa lo que usted dijo en la última frase.


 
Es muy posible (por las varias acepciones de "to beg")...pero la frase hecha "to beg the question" quiere decir otra cosa.... Las primeras dos que puse (que vienen del diccionario).


----------



## JDWFball90

Pero en este ejemplo, significa el nuevo significado porque una pregunta lo sigue.  ¿No?


----------



## Soy Yo

sí...pero yo no habría usado la expresión "begs the question"... Aquí es claro que es lo que la persona quiere decir" "Nos hace preguntarnos..."..."Nos lleva a preguntarnos"... Nos pica la curiosidad por saber... etc.


----------



## nadasé

hfpardue said:
			
		

> The narrator's wife's name is Mercedes Barcha, which is also the name of Márquez's real wife. This begs the question: Is Márquez the narrator?
> 
> El nombre de la mujer del narrador es Mercedes Barcha, el cual también es el nombre de la mujer de Márquez en realidad. ????


 
Sugrencia:

La esposa del narrador se llama Mercedes Barcha, que es como también se llama la esposa de Márquez en la vida real; lo cual hace que nos preguntemos: ¿Es Márquez el narrador?


----------



## Polastudent

HFPardue,

I agree with NAdasé.

Regards

Pola


----------



## Chaucer

hfpardue said:
			
		

> Gracias



De nada, hfpardue:

El nombre de la mujer del narrador es Mercedes Barcha,
el cual también es el nombre de la mujer de Márquez en realidad. ????

El nombre de la mujer del narrador es Mercedes Barcha,
el cual también es el nombre de la mujer de Márquez en realidad.
Pero esto es petición de principio: ¿Es Marquéz el narrador?/¿Es o no es Marquéz el narrador?


----------



## hfpardue

¡Wow! racias mil veces a todos. Ustedes siempre me impresionan.


----------



## Emo42

Como diria esta frase en espanol? Contexto... cuando un dicho, una situacion, lo que sea, requiere que se hace una pregunta en particular. 

Dime si necesita mas explicacion. 

Gracias!
Esther


----------



## Jobani

Hola,

Creo que quiere decir "dar por sentado".


----------



## coquita

Yo diría que "algo" *nos hace preguntarnos.../ nos lleva a preguntarnos/ hace que nos preguntemos...*

Saludos


----------



## Emo42

"to beg the question" en ingles, a mi parecer, se usa frequentamente en un dialogo filosofico-- cuando la respuesta de una persona crea otra pregunta que no se puede evitar. (evitar haciendo la pregunta, digo) 

Me parece que estas sugerencias caben:

*nos hace preguntarnos.../ nos lleva a preguntarnos/ hace que nos preguntemos...

*verdad?


----------



## aleCcowaN

We need context

In the logical fallacies field "begging the question" is know by its Latin name petitio principii, translate as "Petición de principio" though I read it once as "pedir la pregunta" (translated by a pro)

If this is the right approach, you can see more at
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circular_logic

if it is not, my apologies


----------



## Emo42

Le pregunte a mi profesor, y el me dijo: 
To beg the question is "hacer una petición de principio."

Entonces, pensaba que la expresion refiere a la respuesta que deja cualquier pregunta sin contestar, pero realmente refiere a una respuesta que no contesta la pregunta inicia, sino hace de nuevo la misma pregunta. 

Que les parece ustedes?


----------



## coquita

Aparentemente, esta frase tiene 2 usos: el que te dijo tu profesor que es el significado original de la frase y que se trata de un "argumento circular" (Por ej: _"Mentir está mal porque no es bueno no decir la verdad_") y un uso nuevo y distinto al anterior que significa algo así como "_nos hace preguntarnos ..._".
 
Si quieres investigar más sobre el tema, en internet hay muchos artículos interesantes…
 
Saludos 
​​


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hey,
Perhaps I live in a "lesser level of fluency" zone, because I must admit I've only heard this phrase used in the sense of "raise the question."
Had no clue about its original meaning. Cool!


----------



## davi09

Una de las acepciones de Beg en el diccionario de ingles que trae la enciclopedia Encarta es: "To avoid answering or dealing with a point" y pone como ejemplo _to beg a question._


----------



## davi09

De una discucion sobre falacias en la pagina About.com: "[...]Sometimes you will see the phrase “begging the question” being used in a very different sense, indicating some issue which has been raised or brought to everyone’s attention. This isn’t a description of a fallacy at all and while it’s not an entirely illegitimate use of the label, it can be confusing. E.g._This begs the question: Is it really necessary for people to be talking while on the road?"_


----------



## serendipity525

These statistics beg the question...

Mi intento:
Estas estadísticas dan por hecho...


----------



## Mustermisstler

Estas estadísticas nos hacen preguntarnos/ nos llevan a preguntarnos...


----------



## serendipity525

Gracias, Mustermisstler.  Si utilizo una de las frases que has puesto, crees que seria mas formal o informal?  Es decir, hay otra manera mas formal/educado de expersar la misma cosa?


----------



## Filimer

Lo correcto es "dar por sentado" o "dar por hecho". Nos llevan a preguntarnos es exactamente lo contrario.


----------



## Mustermisstler

En mi opinión son expresiones formales.No son típicas de una charla entre amigos.
Pero si quieres usar otra que suena más formal puedes optar por :
Estas estadísticas *abren el interrogante de*...


----------



## Mustermisstler

> Lo correcto es "dar por sentado" o "dar por hecho". Nos llevan a  preguntarnos es exactamente lo contrario.


*
to beg the question* no significa dar por sentado :
If a statement or situation begs the question it causes you to aks a  particular question.


----------



## cvermar

Mustermisstler said:


> *
> to beg the question* no significa dar por sentado :
> If a statement or situation begs the question it causes you to aks ask a  particular question.



De acuerdo con Mustermisstler.  Literalmente "begs the question..." = nos ruega que se pose la pregunta ....


----------



## Trope

Begging the question is a logical fallacy in which the conclusion is implicitly or explicitly used as a premise of an argument. It does not mean "that raises the question..."
I know I am fighting a losing battle over this phrase but I will defend it to the last.
Cheers.


----------



## Momerath

For a good discussion of this point see 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=879719


----------



## Mustermisstler

from the internet 

Fallacies of presumption* 
Begging the Question *(Petitio Principii)

Example:

Obviously driving on the right side of the road is mandated by law (in some countries, that is) - so when someone questions why we should do that, they are questioning the law. But if I am offering reasons to follow this law and I simply say “because that is the law,” I am begging the question. I am assuming the validity of what the other person was questioning in the first place.


    Many English speakers assume "beg the question" means "raise the question" and use it accordingly: for example, "this year's deficit is half a trillion dollars, which begs the question: how are we ever going to balance the budget?" Most commentators deem such usage incorrect.


----------



## cvermar

Mustermisstler said:


> from the internet
> 
> Fallacies of presumption*
> Begging the Question *(Petitio Principii) [...]



I stand corrected. ¡¡Siempre aprendo mucho con ustedes!!

Pero aún así, si la frase se usa del modo "incorrecto", como se hace muy a menudo, entonces necesitamos traducirlo de ese modo. Así que en realidad la frase ha tomado dos sentidos, y el segundo se está volviendo probablemente más común. Así que como muchas cosas, cómo traducirlo depende del contexto, ¿o no?


----------



## serendipity525

You are right, I should have used "raise the question" in English.  Thank you for pointing this out.  

Therefore, am I still correct to have "dan por hecho"?


----------



## Mustermisstler

Estas estadísticas dan por hecho.. = These statistics take for granted..
since "beg the question" was used as "raise the  question" I think you best bet would be to use any of the following options:
Estas estadísticas *abren el interrogante de*...
Estas estadísticas* nos hacen preguntarnos/ nos llevan a preguntarnos...  		*
Estas estadísticas *invitan a a preguntarnos*
Estas estadísticas *plantean la pregunta de*


----------



## Filimer

Mustermisstler said:


> Many English speakers assume "beg the question" means "raise the question" and use it accordingly: for example, "this year's deficit is half a trillion dollars, which begs the question: how are we ever going to balance the budget?" *Most commentators deem such usage incorrect.*



I was one of them, because I didn't even know that usage.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

From dictionary.com under "beg":



> —Idioms
> 9. beg the question, to assume the truth of the very point raised in a question.


----------



## skyeman

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hey,
> Perhaps I live in a "lesser level of fluency" zone, because I must admit I've only heard this phrase used in the sense of "raise the question."
> Had no clue about its original meaning. Cool!


I second that.


----------

